
Your smartwatch knows your pin - arisAlexis
http://boingboing.net/2016/01/12/your-smartphone-knows-your-atm.html
======
virtualvoid
Might just be me i suppose but don't most people wear their watch on the non-
dominant side?

That'd mean that it's a possible but much less reliable attack vector.

